# Teich-Ufer gestaltung .....



## coach (20. Apr. 2011)

Hallo ...
bin ziemlich neu hier ... hab mir letztes Jahr einen Teich angelegt, mit einem Bachlauf über 9 Schalen ... sind sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis ...  .... sind also etwas "Anfänger" in Sachen Teich ...

Jetzt im Frühjahr gestalten wir den Teich natürlich immer mehr .. den Bachlaufberg bepflanzen wir stark mit __ Bodendecker u.ä., um ihm mehr Halt zu geben ... im Teich habe ich einige Wasserpflanzen inkl. 2 Seerosen ... das Wasser ist mit meiner Druckfilter - Anlage sehr (!) klar ....

Jetzt wollen wir am Teichufer etwas machen ... ich habe Folie und als Randbegrenzung "Fintlinge" und "Rasenborden" .. oder wie man die auch noch nennt ... klingt hier etwas komisch, sieht aber sehr gut aus .... jetzt will ich die schwarze Folie am Rand verschwinden lassen .. hab mich schon ein wenig erkundigt, viele nehmen Kokosmatten ... oder Böschungsmatten (Grün) .... ich tendiere eher zu der Kokusmatte und dann in den "Löchern" Pflanzen anpflanzen ... ... klingt auch doppelt ...

Wer hat hier Erfahrung und kann mir Vor und Nachteile bzw. Empfehlungen geben ?? 

Wäre euch sehr dankbar .... :smoki


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Ufer gestaltung .....*

Hi Coatch,

Pflanzentaschen/Böschungsmatten aus Kokos-, Sisal, Jute oder sonstigem "natürlichem umweltfreundlichen" Material taugen nicht für nen Teich. Innerhalb kurzer Zeit verotten diese (faulen als erstes direkt am Übergang Luft-Wasserspiegel weg) und die Reste rutschen dann an schrägen Wänden mitsamt der Bepflanzung ab in die Tiefe:beten. Hier kommt man um künstliche Stoffe nicht herum wenns ein paar Jahre halten soll

MfG Frank


----------



## Petra1970 (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Ufer gestaltung .....*

Huhu

So schauts mit Ufermatte bei mir aus.


----------



## Echinopsis (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Ufer gestaltung .....*

Moin Coach,

:willkommen im Forum!
In der Forensuche findest Du auch einiges zu Deinen Fragen. Evtl sind da ja Anregungen für dich dabei?


----------



## Petra1970 (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Ufer gestaltung .....*

Letztes Jahr sah es noch so aus, hat sich gut ausgebreitet, im Herbst oder nächstes Jahr ist die Matte nicht mehr zu sehen denke ich.

Gruß Pogge


----------



## Echinopsis (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Ufer gestaltung .....*

Moin Pogge,

dann stell doch mal Bilder dieses Jahr im Sommer ein, wies dann aussieht!


----------



## coach (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Ufer gestaltung .....*

Danke __ Knoblauchkröte ... und natürlich an alle anderen ...  ... prima Bilder dabei ... hoffe mein Teich wird irgendwann auch mal so aussehen :beten .... das mit der "Jute" hab ich mir auch schon so gedacht, irgendwie baer nicht gehofft ...  ... werde mich also mal umschauen was es so an "künstlichen" Matten etc. gibt ... hab ein paar tolle Sachen/Angebote hier gefunden, mit Links auf versch. Händler .... dachte eigentlich ich könnte eine "günstige" Variante/Idee hier aufschnappen, aber da gibt wohl keine, die dauerhaft ist ....

War gestern Abend hier noch am Stöbern und hab schon mal viel gelernt was Pflanzen usw. betrifft ...

Werde aber erstmal meinen Uferrand in Angriff nehmen ... meine beiden Seerosen und die Teichbepflanzung braucht eh noch Zeit um zu wachsen ...  ...

Vielen Dank vorab schon mal und ich werde mit Sicherheit auch mal mit Bilder hier aufwarten ...  ...

Ach ... eine Frage noch .. hab irgendwo gelesen/gehört das es die "Matten" auch mit "samen" drin geben soll ... braucht man nur am Uferrand verlegen und die "bewachsen" sich im großen und ganzen selbst ....

Erfahrungen ?? Wo gibt es die ... ??

Nochmal Danke und Gruß aus Ostfriesland ....


----------



## Petra1970 (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Ufer gestaltung .....*

Huhu

Ich habe Ufermatten von Naturagart und 2 Tüten Samen gekauft.
1 mal __ Moos für die Ecke wo mein Moorbeet ist.
1 mal so eine Uferwildblumen mischung.

Habe dann an der oberen Kannte etwas Sand drauf und Samen draufgesträut und zwar soweit oben das nichts in den Teich fällt. 
Das Ganze war im letzten Jahr und verteilt sich seit dem munter.

Gruß Pogge


----------



## seppl (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich-Ufer gestaltung .....*

Hallo, könntes Du bitte ein oder zwei Bilder reinstellen wäre echt super.
Gruß Marion


----------



## coach (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich-Ufer gestaltung .....*

Jop .... mach ich morgen auf jeden !!! Bin schon ein wenig weiter ... sprich Böschungsmatten und so ... mit den Samen hab ich wie empfolen bei Naturagart bekommen ... super Sache !! Die Pflanztaschen "schneidert" meine Schwiegermutter mir selbst aus der Böschungsmatte ... wird viel billiger, brauch ja auch so 4-5 ....  .... hab den Boden jetzt im Fach-Planzen Bereich mit Steinen abgedeckt ... auch wenn einige davon abraten, sieht einfach besser aus .... 
Bin schon ein richtiger "Teichfreak" geworden ....  aber bei jedem neuem Projekt kommen auch fragen auf ....  .... darum bin ich gerne hier am stöbern .....

Bilder folgen ... !!!! Versprochen .... !! bin auf die Kommentare jetzt schon gespannt ...


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich-Ufer gestaltung .....*

Selbst geschneidert? 
Na, davon kannst Du auch mal ein paar Bilder machen


----------



## coach (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich-Ufer gestaltung .....*

Mist .... Bilder am WE vergessen ... hat auch ständig geregnet ... werde ich heute Abend mal machen .... die Taschen sind prima ... eine jedenfalls schon mal ... hab noch mal Böschungsmatte nachbestellt ... soll heute kommen ... werde dann gleich mal 3 in Auftrag geben ...  ... bei Naturagart bin ich auch fündig geworden ... ein wenig verstimmt hat mich nur die Versandkosten .. auch bei einer kleinen Tüte nehmen die 7,50€ ... aber gut, besser als nicht zu bekommen .... Fotos kommen auf jeden (!) die Tage ....


----------



## coach (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teich-Ufer gestaltung .....*



 

Soooo ... hab mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Teich gemacht ...  .. endlich, ich weiß .... die Ufergestatlung nimmt schon Formen an ... auch die Taschen sind bald gefüllt ... such noch ein paar passende Pflanzen .. die zwar das Ufer bedecken, aber nicht so hoch werden ... Tipp´s ... ??

Mal gespannt auf eure/deine Meinung bezgl. der noch frischen Neuanlage im Frühjahr ...
ein paar Pflanzen (die "hohen") hab ich geschenkt bekommen, haben hier in der Firma ein Wasserbecken entleert und ich hab mir die Pflanzen und den Nagel gerissen ... 

Am rechten Rand .. (der "Ausbuchtung") soll noch ein kleiner Steg als Sitzgelegenheit hin ... wo 2 Stühle oder der Strandkorb drauf passen ...

Gruß aus Ostfriesland ...
Coach


----------

